# Flounder Day



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hit up the floundering spot today. It was NICE to be able to get out and the wind not blowing a million miles an hour for once.

Bite was consistent for awhile then shut down. Managed only six and lost one at the net. All only 14-16" too but hey theyll eat. I also managed a small trigger, a large dogfish and a 27" red snapper on a cobia jig of all things.

Thats about 50 flounder so far this year from the yak but unfortunately it looks like they are about to move in the bays.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah its prob about to hit a big curve but ya'll have slayed them this winter. I wish we had the same winter flounder fishery here, but I think we have the wrong combination of factors.

Great report though. I love a dogfish!

Its Pompano time


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris if you get bored next year youll have to hit them up with us. I really like that type of fishing, very "tactile" as I like to describe it. 

I still want to target pomps from the kayak but I have never really gotten around to it.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I blame Adam. Bite was great till he showed up, lol.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

i wish i had "spots". went out today and went home empty handed.... Didnt see much catching going on around the Destin area though.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

We get most of our flounder on puplic stuff. I will shoot you a PM and tell you where exactly.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> We get most of our flounder on puplic stuff. I will shoot you a PM and tell you where exactly.


Like 95% on public numbers.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris are you saying you've eaten dogfish? I've read they're not bad to eat, but we haven't taken one home yet. We all got one that day.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> We get most of our flounder on puplic stuff. I will shoot you a PM and tell you where exactly.


If you wouldnt mind could you hit me up also. I am having a hell of a time finding any public numbers over that way. Maybe too much trouble to only fish a couple times a year when I can just hit stuff around here. Just may want a change one day. Thanks--- Colton---


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/ has a listing of all the public numbers from Mexico Beach to Pensacola. The hard part is taking the time to input all these numbers into your GPS (yes, our teammate hand jammed all of them) We have caught flounder on most of the close okaloosa and destin numbers (within 3 miles). It's worth doing.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Definitely worth it and it only took maybe 15 hours on the crappy program I have.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Ginzu. I use my phone for gps. And yes its a pain but it works. I just made a kml file on google earth and export to my phone. Only use numbers I can get too by yak by myself. But there are alot of numbers off destin on there. Just such a long drive from pcola.I will have to wait till a vacation or something.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Ginzu said:


> http://fishingdestinguide.com/ has a listing of all the public numbers from Mexico Beach to Pensacola. The hard part is taking the time to input all these numbers into your GPS (yes, our teammate hand jammed all of them) We have caught flounder on most of the close okaloosa and destin numbers (within 3 miles). It's worth doing.


The link to the Escambia County reef list on their site did not work for me for some reason. Here is a link to the current list for anyone who needs it.


----------

